# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком»: работы на площадке Информационно-расчетного центра

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты, в связи с проведением работ на площадке Информационно-расчетного центра компании Белтелеком не будет осуществляться прием платежей за услуги электросвязи и широкополосного доступа (byfly, ZALA) *с 23.45 14 сентября 2013 года до 05.30 15 сентября 2013 года.* 
*Заранее приносим извинения за возможные неудобства.* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

